# Romanian Open 2010



## Olivér Perge (May 14, 2010)

Dear cubers!

The Romanian Open will take place at Cluj Napoca on the 3rd of July.

For registration and informaitions check out the website. (More information will follow later.)

Right now you can register here.

Best wishes,

Olivér Perge


----------



## Radu (May 14, 2010)

Thanks Olivér for posting it already here. 
I invite everyone to the competition, especially the Eastern European citizens.... Hungary, Bulgaria, Poland, Ukraine, Moldova..etc.

Radu


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 15, 2010)

Attention cubers!

Just for your information: Maria Oey registered for this competition! So if you don't want to miss one of the coolest, lovely and just simply the best female cuber, make sure to register soon! 

Also: Time shcedule will come soon!


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 15, 2010)

OFFENDED  Maria and I are awesome in equal measure.

I do want to come but there is no easy flight, so I cannot. BOO.


----------



## Radu (May 15, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> OFFENDED  Maria and I are awesome in equal measure.
> 
> I do want to come but there is no easy flight, so I cannot. BOO.


Haha...you just upset Charlie . I hope I can do a 2nd one in Bucharest around September. Flights will be much more convenient. For the moment we'll focus on this one. . I'm quite happy that Maria has subscribed.


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 15, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> So if you don't want to miss *one of the* coolest, lovely and just simply the best female cuber, make sure to register soon!





CharlieCooper said:


> OFFENDED  Maria and I are awesome in equal measure.



 You know I love you, all the time! 

Too bad you can't come...  Now I have to wait untill Pardubice...


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jun 3, 2010)

Just read this thread, what a good promotion from Mr Perge  but unfortunately that I have to cancel my trip to Romania. I have to ask a VISA to get enter Romania so maybe next time I'll be in Romania ( I hope).

Sorry Mr Perge and btw Charlie is my Favorite female cuber so to me Charlie is numero uno 

Succes to you all.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jul 26, 2010)

Some serious hungarian competitors from Romanian Open 2010:


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 28, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> Just read this thread, what a good promotion from Mr Perge  but unfortunately that I have to cancel my trip to Romania. I have to ask a VISA to get enter Romania so maybe next time I'll be in Romania ( I hope).
> 
> Sorry Mr Perge and btw Charlie is my Favorite female cuber so to me Charlie is numero uno
> 
> Succes to you all.



Didn't see that you wrote that Maria. Thank youuuuuuu <3 so kind! I love Maria too 



Olivér Perge said:


> Some serious hungarian competitors from Romanian Open 2010:



That is just the best thing ever. I love Bruno and Olivér. Hungarians are awesome. BAZDMEG PILLANGO.


----------



## andumy (Aug 2, 2010)

i realy hope to be the 2nd competition in bucharest in september caus' i cant came on cluj even if i am from bucharest but if this will be make i realy want to participate


----------

